# Suggestions To Improve My Tanks Look



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm hoping I can get some constructive Critiques for my setup. I'm happy with it but not satisfied. I just think I'm missing something and cant figure it out. I dont want to have too much rock work because these guys will get large and dont want to take up the room. Tank is a 180 6x2x2. I am going to order a smaller Universal Rock background (this is the current background) to adhere to the overflow box in the upper right corner. The intake tubes are going to get repainted a darker color and hopefully match the background better. If you look close I'm having an issue with the Brown Algae (diatoms?). *** cut back light schedule from 11 hours daily to about 9 hours and have also cut back on feeding.

My main concern is the rock work. Should I add some more? I made some slight modifications to the layout a week ago and as slight as they were it looked better to me. Please all give me some suggestions I sure would appreciate them.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

might try adding more fish? maybe some smaller ones that will help liven up the tank maybe? other than that i dont really know any other idea's or where your wanting to go with it.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> might try adding more fish? maybe some smaller ones that will help liven up the tank maybe? other than that i dont really know any other idea's or where your wanting to go with it.


Thanks for the reply, I have 23 haps and peacocks and a catfish in there. I know it looks a little empty now but I have a lot of juvies that will get large once they are grown out. I'm questioning the background and rocks, perhaps they are too similar in color? Maybe I need more height but with this stock of fish Im trying to keep a lot of open space. I dont know, but its just not jumping out at me the way i want it to.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Honestly the tank itself looks good, but I think some sort of a canopy would add greatly to the visual impact. Also maybe get a few more decent size rocks to build up just one side of the aquascape a bit higher than the other side to add a bit of variety to the layout. Loosk good though, pretty fish choices as well.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have an 8x2x2 tank. i had same issue, wanted/needed a lot of rock, but didn't want to lose space. i ended up stacking all the rock in the back. i stayed close to back wall and made a stone wall along back and around back corners.this allowed me to kkeep a lot of rock, with caves, looks natural, plenty of open space for larger fish, hid the over flow and other equipment.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

couple of thoughts

I like the rocks, but perhaps a less symmetrical approach to stacking them would help. I'd lean towards one pile half again as big as the other pile. The other thing that jumps out to me is the stark contrast between the light sand and dark rock, which may be a result of the camera. As for the diatoms, that always seems to be a phase of a tank settling in. Can't recall setting up a tank and avoiding them.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Similar to what has been suggested by others, I would start with removing some of the rocks and replace them with fewer larger ones. Arranging them less symmetrically would look good too.

I don't know what kind of lights you have but if you have LEDs moving them closer to the front will make the background look a bit darker and help make the equipment less visible. Maybe be worth playing with it a bit.

Despite the suggestions above, your tank looks very good as it is.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with the lighting suggestion. The flash from your camera is also making it look off. Can you take a pic with just the tank lights on? No flash.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

First thing i noticed was how dark the dank was via lighting. Also

"If you look close I'm having an issue with the Brown Algae (diatoms?). I've cut back light schedule from 11 hours daily to about 9 hours and have also cut back on feeding"

Diatoms thrive on insufficient light, so not sure if shorter periods will help, but definitely a lighting w/e is going on prob


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Your tank looks great. I would add some Valls and anubias to bring in some more color and as you said paint the intakes to match the bg.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I like your background, rocks, sand and fish! Similar to other posts, I'd create more vertical variation with the rocks either by stacking or a couple of large rocks. I avoid symmetry in height or in width (ie. left side looks like right side or I putting the main feature dead centre in the tank. I also like to creat more obvious rock areas and sand areas. I really like having more of a contract on the tank bottom. Even by removing (stacking elsewhere) the front left rock and the small rock just to right of centre that has a little plant immediately in front of it would create 2 larger sand areas. I don't stack rocks all at the back as I like to create more 3-D depth to the tank. Really comes down to preference to your eye!


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you've made a good start and I agree with the fact everything is too symmetrical. I did not ask your permission, so I apologize, but I grabbed your photo and did some editing to give you a sense of what some folks here might be suggesting. I thought a picture might help. I'm not saying I did a great job of editing, or that this is the result you would like, but I hope it may help you to jump start some ideas.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I like that denmck. You may have people sending you pics for ideas.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

Ha! Thank you. Aquascaping tanks is when of my favorite things to do.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Steve C said:


> Honestly the tank itself looks good, but I think some sort of a canopy would add greatly to the visual impact. Also maybe get a few more decent size rocks to build up just one side of the aquascape a bit higher than the other side to add a bit of variety to the layout. Loosk good though, pretty fish choices as well.


I agree, went out today and picked up two large pieces of lace rock. As far as a canopy I never gave it much thought but it is an interesting idea.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I wanted to just thank all of you guys for the feedback. Lots of great ideas you all put out to me! I think the symmetrical straight line look is what has been bothering me and I just couldnt figure it out. I am also thinking about a new LED light system. I kind of like the dark edges look that the tank has now but I'm coming around to making the tank brighter. I may try the Beamswork LED lights that a lot of people are using. As far as plants I have not been able to find any decent corkscrew Valissneria but will keep looking.

denmck thanks for taking the time and editing the picture for me! That is amazing and I appreciate your efforts. I am a visual person and it really helped for me to see what a couple of subtle changes can do, thank you.

I'm going to be stressing out my fish this week and moving some rocks around. I will post some pictures of what I hope to be an improved look. Thanks again for everyone's suggestions!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

eTrain said:


> I agree with the lighting suggestion. The flash from your camera is also making it look off. Can you take a pic with just the tank lights on? No flash.


Here is a picture with the Leds pulled closer to the from of the tank and no flash used for the picture. It does make the background darker.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That looks great! I'm not sure I'd change anything other than find a way to hide the intake tube.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Me either! hide the intakes and leave it alone. . I'm watching you fishing12


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

What LED fixture did you go with fishing12? Looks like there is some red led's. Tank looks great with it!


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

i'd spray paint the filter pipes to hide them. take about three dfferent colors, lightly mist the pipes to camoflage and return.

i would like to 'see' more fish too.

what lighting do you have ?

really nice tank.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it looks fine as is. If anything I think adding some more rock in one or two spots to get some height might be good. The left middle area (where the fish is looking at us straight on) could be built up to about 2/3 to the top, and the right middle maybe 1/2 way to the top. I wouldn't change any of the existing rock, as it's laid out nicely.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Significant difference from the before and after photographs. The tank looks much better. 
Are you happy with the look?


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks again to All for the comments!

Im going to repaint the intakes for sure. I also purchased two larger pieces of lace rock that I will add once I can find some time, work is a bear right now!

Frank H- The Lights are the Aqueon Modular Led system. Three bulbs, One all white with the blue, and two red colormax bulbs. I like it but I am getting curious how the setup would look with a brighter light like the Beamswork. This is a 48" setup. Once I get some extra cash laying around I may buy the larger Beamswork and depending on my mood perhaps switch up the lights back and forth.

matt121966- THanks for the painting advice as I am not creative like that and I will do exactly as you suggested. I dont think one solid color would be able to work as well as three colors like you suggested. Thanks for that! As far as adding more fish believe me I would love to do that but once these fish grow I have a fear of being overstocked. Does anyone have any opinions on this?? I know DJransome had told me a while back that she felt the current stocking was already overstocked.

b3w4r3- Yes I think that some more height will get rid of that symmetrical look that has been bothering me. I will add the two larger pieces I got yesterday and make some very minor changes to the current formation.

DanniGirl- Thank you for your opinion its always valued. Im kind of happy but not satisfied if you know what I mean? Pulling the light closer to the front has made a nice difference but still think something is missing. I hope adding the two new pieces of rock and maybe some Valisneria if I can find it will seal the deal for me. I can drive myself nuts with this stuff. My wife wishes I was this detailed about everything LOL!


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for responding. I agree with the others that adding some height to one side or the other to break up the symmetry will really set it off, but I do like it as is. Especially with that Aqueon led. Be sure and post a picture once you add those 2 larger pieces of rock. Id like to see it.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

fishing12 said:


> Im kind of happy but not satisfied if you know what I mean?


I know exactly what you mean.

The large rocks will increase the visual interest within the layout.

A few suggestions:
Perhaps aim for an asymmetrical layout, both vertically and horizontally. 
Situate the rocks so they do not appear to be on the same, curvilinear plane.
Increase the sand depth in the open areas as it will further the illusion of buried rocks.

Of course, these are just ideas. The tank looks good but if you're open for critiques...


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> fishing12 said:
> 
> 
> > Im kind of happy but not satisfied if you know what I mean?
> ...


Yep critiques are what I was looking for. Now Im looking for time to work on this. Just about have time to do the regular maint on the tank this week. Maybe this weekend I'll have time to play LOL.

I'm just looking for a way to place the new larger rocks in the tank so they dont get buried under a pile of smaller ones. At some point it will hit me and the placement will click. I'm also going to go out and get another bag of the substrate to thicken up suggested areas. Also spray paint for the intakes, man only 24 hours in a day LOL!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Moving the light to the front makes a HUGE difference. I would also paint the intakes and whatnot. Any way you can move them more to the sides and less towards the middle of the tank? That might help as well. Other than that I really like it.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Moving the light to the front makes a HUGE difference. I would also paint the intakes and whatnot. Any way you can move them more to the sides and less towards the middle of the tank? That might help as well. Other than that I really like it.


Oh man, I never thought of that (moving the intake). Simple suggestion that will make a world of difference! Thanks, that's why I posted this LOL!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

or you could get a 3d background to hide that stuff.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> or you could get a 3d background to hide that stuff.


I'm new at this, whats a 3D background????


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i thought you were an expert? setting up 180's and such. cycling in a couple weeks, your a master at the craft!. 
Me , im still cycling my 90,lol 
new 90 thread has my 3d bg, by me . but i think you know that


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I also agree about the background. With a tank that is 24" deep(front to back) you should be able to do that no problem. Would look awesome as well.


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looking good! yeah when i saw the first post, lighting came to my mind right away. definitely changed the look. :thumb:


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> I also agree about the background. With a tank that is 24" deep(front to back) you should be able to do that no problem. Would look awesome as well.


Yep I know, if I had it to do over I would have honestly given up the 2-3" and changed backgrounds to one that would fit the intakes behind it. I love the look of this BG but functionally for hiding things, it was not made for that. I could always get rid of the Eheims and add another wet dry with an overflow. Then I could cover both overflows with the same background. I plan on doing that for the current overflow. Also perhaps having one wet dry is sufficient filtration for the whole tank and I can bag the Eheims all together? Decisions!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

ka2zesmi786 said:


> Looking good! yeah when i saw the first post, lighting came to my mind right away. definitely changed the look. :thumb:


Thanks for the thumbs up! I never realized how such small adjustments can detract or enhance a tanks look. A little fine tuning here and there and that will hold me over for a year before I tear it down and start over :lol: Joking, I think.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> I also agree about the background. With a tank that is 24" deep(front to back) you should be able to do that no problem. Would look awesome as well.


+1

If you're really feeling ambitious, you could create a 3D background. :thumb:


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanniGirl said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > I also agree about the background. With a tank that is 24" deep(front to back) you should be able to do that no problem. Would look awesome as well.
> ...


I have an interest in making one but its the usual story, Time or lack of it to be specific. I'm also wondering what would be involved in removing the current background and installing a new one. How would you silicone a new one in place while the fish are still in the tank and would that even be possible? I would also have to consider my current overflow box, could that be hidden behind a 3d background?


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a brand that makes 3d backgrounds that attach with magnets so no silicone needed. The brand name slips my mind right now.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Frank H said:


> There is a brand that makes 3d backgrounds that attach with magnets so no silicone needed. The brand name slips my mind right now.


Was it Universal Rocks? They used to have magnets but no longer do. I know this because my background is a Universal Rock Lol. Perhaps there are other companies that make them this way but I am not aware of any. Let me know if you would.


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

what is your flow rate? if it's good, put poret foams in your sump to do mechanical filtration so you don't have to keep those long intake tubes in the tank.

since most people says "it's great the way it is" i'm going to offer a slightly different opinion for the sake of variety. the positioning of the rocks could have been improved by putting larger ones in the back and smaller ones in front. also they currently are about the same size. try getting much smaller rocks and surround the bigger ones with them to create depths.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

markl323 said:


> what is your flow rate? if it's good, put poret foams in your sump to do mechanical filtration so you don't have to keep those long intake tubes in the tank.
> 
> since most people says "it's great the way it is" i'm going to offer a slightly different opinion for the sake of variety. the positioning of the rocks could have been improved by putting larger ones in the back and smaller ones in front. also they currently are about the same size. try getting much smaller rocks and surround the bigger ones with them to create depths.


Thanks markl323 for the input. My flow rate with the current pump at the head height is 800 GPH. Would it be ridiculous overkill to get rid of the canisters and add another sump? Maybe the second one wouldnt need to be a 800GPH pump.

Poret Foam. I currently have over the drip tray two layers of filter. One is a about a 1/4" piece of carbon filter material and over the top of that I have a 100 Micron filter pad. I am not familiar with Poret foam, is it a more effective filter material than my current pads and does it come in sheet form to cover the drip tray? I'm always looking to improve on anything with my setup as long as I can fit it into the budget LOL!

I like the idea of the larger rocks with the smaller rocks surrounding them or out in front. Most of the tanks that are posted on this site and really stand out to me seem to have that general pattern. Jima posted a thread last week called Think I'm Done. His tank is impressive and seems to use that basic idea of rock placement. It also looks to me like it is a rocky point dropping off into deeper water going from left to right. Not sure if you saw his post but it is a nice setup. The other thing I'm thinking is with my tank I really like the the setup the way it is situated on the right side. The fish seem to like it as well as there are a couple of nice hiding spots for them. I may just try to re arrange the left side and see how it looks. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

800GPH may be enough IMO, unless you use a Mag drive with the typical 3/4" hose then those number on papers are not realistic.

can you just upgrade the pump without adding a sump? typical equipments for a 180G should handle 1200GPH.

i'm not sure if putting foam pads on the dip trays is the best way as the stronger current can force particles through them, especially when they are only 1/4". i only put micron filter pads here.

if there is space in the sump, i would get 2 x 4" Poret foams (google Poret foam) and put them in the sump (the same way you place a tank divider), back to back if possible. keep the micron filter pads, then remove all your HOB and canisters. see how that work out first?

this is the setup i'm using right now but with a 950GPH pump. water is very clear.


----------



## tinman7344 (Jul 4, 2010)

i like this thread. i would like to try one like it soon. your tank is nice,its similar to mine. most of the replies echoed my thoughts especially about the rocks. Build right off of the background. And having an open sandy area in the middle like the edited tank will make it look spacious. Get some small rock and slate to bury in the sand, it looks more natural. i love partially submerged slate. Andyou went so far to make your tanknice, you have to conceal thoseintakes. Isit possibleto move oneover by theover flow so you can hide them together? for the other single one, on my tank, i used an extra cut off piece from my3d backround to make a plenum to cover the intake and heater. And you can always remove rocks as your fish grow, my haps took a while to get big. Oh and sorry, i didnt realize this thread was 3 pages long before i replied. hope i am not too redundant.


----------



## tinman7344 (Jul 4, 2010)

ok, i read the rest. it looks great with the light moved forward! it gives a lot of depth and the backround blends together nicely. And the light is always on the good side of the fish. the fish probably like it better too.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i think your tank looks good btw, maybe a couple tweaks.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

markl323 said:


> 800GPH may be enough IMO, unless you use a Mag drive with the typical 3/4" hose then those number on papers are not realistic.
> 
> can you just upgrade the pump without adding a sump? typical equipments for a 180G should handle 1200GPH.
> 
> ...











Here is a picture of my Eshopps wet dry. My pump is a Suprreme Classic by Daner Manufacturing, it is rated at 1200GPH but with the head height it is actually doing 800GPH. As far as the Poret foam I have about a 5-6" gap between the top of the Bio balls and the bottom of the drip tray. Could I put poret foam on top of the bio balls or would that mess up the distribution of water flowing over the balls? I also have about a 4x2" opening at the bottom of the Bio ball chamber that leads to the pump chamber. I could put a strip of Poret there but I dont think that would be beneficial with the water flowing through such a small area of poret foam. Depending on how thick the Poret foam is I could place it in the drip tray with the 100 Micron filter and carbon filter?


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> i think your tank looks good btw, maybe a couple tweaks.


Thank you. Im hoping to do just that, a couple of tweaks an see if I can get it just that much better. I have received some amazing advice from all the members here and Im very appreciative of that!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

tinman7344 said:


> i like this thread. i would like to try one like it soon. your tank is nice,its similar to mine. most of the replies echoed my thoughts especially about the rocks. Build right off of the background. And having an open sandy area in the middle like the edited tank will make it look spacious. Get some small rock and slate to bury in the sand, it looks more natural. i love partially submerged slate. Andyou went so far to make your tanknice, you have to conceal thoseintakes. Isit possibleto move oneover by theover flow so you can hide them together? for the other single one, on my tank, i used an extra cut off piece from my3d backround to make a plenum to cover the intake and heater. And you can always remove rocks as your fish grow, my haps took a while to get big. Oh and sorry, i didnt realize this thread was 3 pages long before i replied. hope i am not too redundant.


Its interesting that you said create an open sandy area and it will make it look more spacious. That has been one of my thoughts that the tank doesnt look spacious. Some of the other 180 tanks *** seen posted look more spacious, at least in my mind. Maybe part of my issue is that I need to stop comparing my tank to all of the others LOL!

I would go with the slate look as I like that look as well but I think it would be difficult to match the lace rock with slate and Im looking to keep the rock consistent. As far as hiding the intake tubes that is a good suggestion but I have this thought in my head that the best way to hide them is to now eliminate them. Not sure if that will mean adding another wet dry or just seeing if the current wet dry would provide sufficient filtration? I know even if one unit will work I'll probably do like I usually do and over think it and add another, its just my nature. As far as heaters I have two 200w Hydor inlines running off the eheim filters. I could always sell them and just put a couple(or one) heater in the sumps if I go that route.

BTW how large are your Haps?


----------



## markl323 (Feb 28, 2013)

your setup can go at least 1200GPH so if you want to spend some money for more flow get this pump, same electricity usage but a lot more flow:

http://www.aquacave.com/Water-Blaster-H ... P3026.aspx

but i would try using the existing pump first and see how that will work out.

you don't want to put the foam right under the inlets. you want to put it where the turbulence is minimal so it will trap more waste, like in the sump area, before the pump. looks like you have enough space for 2 pieces 2-3" thick.


----------



## tinman7344 (Jul 4, 2010)

fishing12, my taiwans are 4 to 4.5", my redfin borleis are 3 to 3.5", some3"peacocks, and a bunch of yellow labs (with more tankmates coming tuesday.) i know they are not full grown. i had them all together for over 2 yrs. 
it is interesting about your aquascaping thoughts. i struggle greatly with rock placement, it is so hard sometimes to make it look natural and appealing. i use a lot of different type of rock, so it might not look natural to others, but i like the way it turned out. I'm not looking forward to rearranging when my new fish arrive. my tank is smaller, 155g, but i have to admit it is a bowfront, so it probably looks more spacious than it is. i wish i could show some pics, but i am having technical problems with my computer.


----------



## tinman7344 (Jul 4, 2010)

btw. i do not think my tank looks better than yours. i like your tank a lot. Your fish are very colorful. in the 4/8 pic, is that a taiwan in the lower left? if so its alot brighter than mine.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

tinman7344 said:


> btw. i do not think my tank looks better than yours. i like your tank a lot. Your fish are very colorful. in the 4/8 pic, is that a taiwan in the lower left? if so its alot brighter than mine.


Would love to see a picture of your tank. Appreciate the candid conversation! Yes that is my Taiwan Reef, he has recently started to blossom nicely, they are beautiful fish and I can see why they are pretty much a must have IMHO.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Spent some time Yesterday Aqua scaping the tank. Considered a lot of the advice I received and this is what I came up with. I like it better than the old look, more room and not as many straight lines. Moved the intake to the left corner until I decide what I'm going to do filter wise. I'll either repaint the intakes or perhaps add another smaller wet dry and get rid of the Eheims. Also my Venustus has become quite fond of tearing at the Grass so I may have to replace that with some Vallisneria, this is why the pot is not planted in the substrate or under a rock to hold it down. The fish seem happy for now and the tank has calmed down a lot. Here are a couple of pictures and I may post a video later. Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

i think it looks great fishing12!! huge improvement just from moving the intake.. 
i like it alot :dancing:


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Heck ya! I like that open space in the middle. Looking good!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Here is the latest video to get a better look at things. Still need to add the background piece to the overflow and maybe another two 2-3 fish. I'm really having fun with this setup pretty cool watching these guys grow and start to color up.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I still think it's cryin' out for a canopy  ...but I really like the aquascaping you did. Looks really nice :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

100% better...Love the aquascaping. Looks very natural.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good!! :thumb:


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Steve C said:


> I still think it's cryin' out for a canopy  ...but I really like the aquascaping you did. Looks really nice :thumb: :thumb:


Want to build me one LOL! All joking aside I never seriously looked into one. I know it would make the whole setup look a lot cleaner. Do they sell them aftermarket or do they need to be custom built?


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Frank H said:


> Heck ya! I like that open space in the middle. Looking good!


Yeah the open space is a good gathering point for these guys to filter the substrate after a feeding. I think the old setup didnt give them as much open space on the bottom as it was covered with rock, they seem a lot more active with this arrangement.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

NJmomie said:


> 100% better...Love the aquascaping. Looks very natural.


Thank you, I think the only thing I'm missing is a little more substrate. I want to bury some of the rocks a little more. Example would be the left side rock in front to the right of the cave would look a lot more natural if it was buried a little also some more in the middle open space would help.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

JimA said:


> Looks good!! :thumb:


Thanks man! When I saw your tank posted last week it inspired me to make a change to mine. I still think yours looks better but two different setups. You should be very proud of what you accomplished with yours!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

fishing12 said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it's cryin' out for a canopy  ...but I really like the aquascaping you did. Looks really nice :thumb: :thumb:
> ...


I know they do sell them for most the larger size tanks so your LFS could probably get you one. I have no idea what they cost though because I built both mine. A simple one really isn't that hard to build though if you are at all handy with tools.


----------



## denmck (Mar 22, 2013)

The tank looks fantastic! Watching your video it looks like the fish really love it as well.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Setup looks a 100 times better since the first pic. Building a canopy is very easy. There are tons of plans online/U tube. I built my last one in about 1 1/2 and probably have about 50-60 bucks into. Buying a junkie pine one for a tank your size will be at least 3 to 4 hundred bucks


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm much happier with the way it looks now. I received some great advice from the good people on this forum and I appreciate it all! Still a little tweak here and there but I am honestly going to consider a canopy. My problem is always time but a day and a half isnt unreasonable even if I stretch it out into a month or two I can live with that. Some priorities first (according to the wife) of course. :roll:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Really? canopy? idk. but i never had 1. so a box sitting on top of your tank? sure it hides the light but then you still have to open the lid to feed, and change water, and your light fixture is permanant. cant move forward or back depending on mood/etc. but., maybe custom ones you can change lighting variables?? that would be cool..
does the wood itself hold or build up moisture? i guess a good stain??? with a glass lid, light is reflected good i think. and no wood to have moisture problems sitting on top of warm water agitated by pumps and filters. but i guess if they have been used then they are good to go.... im just asking so to get good answers.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> Really? canopy? idk. but i never had 1. so a box sitting on top of your tank? sure it hides the light but then you still have to open the lid to feed, and change water, and your light fixture is permanant. cant move forward or back depending on mood/etc. but., maybe custom ones you can change lighting variables?? that would be cool..
> does the wood itself hold or build up moisture? i guess a good stain??? with a glass lid, light is reflected good i think. and no wood to have moisture problems sitting on top of warm water agitated by pumps and filters. but i guess if they have been used then they are good to go.... im just asking so to get good answers.


Glad your thinking, I'm enjoying a nice cold one from the good people of Ireland LOL! Now you have me thinking as well, good questions!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

denmck said:


> The tank looks fantastic! Watching your video it looks like the fish really love it as well.


Thanks, I think the Fish are happy. It is interesting in the sense that even open water fish like some haps are supposed to be are still very much structure oriented. All of my fish seem to spend a lot more time around the larger rockpile on the left, even the Haps. Perhaps this is do to the fact they are in an artificial environment and they seek the safety and security of obvious hiding spots. From what *** read my haps seem to act a lot like Mbuna or at east exhibit the same behavior attributed to Mbuna. I guess in the wild (lake Malawi) there would be much different behavior as a 6x2x2 tank can only offer very limited opportunity to observe these fishes true behavior. Then again I think all fish are structure related to some degree, even the great ocean pelagic species are structure oriented to a degree with that structure coming in the form of water temps or maybe even food sources. Im rambling LOL! Yes they seem happy!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Perfect tank i would not change anything else but maybe like Steve said a canopy! Other than that it looks GREAT!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

ratbones86 said:


> Perfect tank i would not change anything else but maybe like Steve said a canopy! Other than that it looks GREAT!


Thanks, I actually had a couple of buddies stop by today that are into reef tanks and they loved the look of the Aquascape as well. They also thought I should add a larger wet dry and lose the canisters altogether, something I am considering.


----------

